# Kawasaki Rebuild



## ducdon (Feb 10, 2019)

Cutting Cylinder decks to go with redesigned cylinder heads





Redesigned cylinder heads






installed with shop made carb adapters


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice work, this is my H1 project. Finished 3 years ago.


----------



## ducdon (Feb 10, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> Nice work, this is my H1 project. Finished 3 years ago.


Nice!


----------



## ducdon (Feb 10, 2019)

A few more shop made bits. Triple clamp and clip on handlebars.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 10, 2019)

Cool stuff, I remember when my back was young enough to ride with clip-ons. A long time ago!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 11, 2019)

Both projects look awesome... 

PS.  We all love the pictures!


----------



## AraK-noiD (Feb 28, 2019)

Definitely a nostalgic bike. Makes me yearn for the days when I was riding!


----------



## ducdon (Feb 28, 2019)

AraK-noiD said:


> Definitely a nostalgic bike. Makes me yearn for the days when I was riding!


Makes me yearn to keep riding. I'm not too sure how many seasons I'll keep on but trying to be stubborn about it.


----------



## AraK-noiD (Feb 28, 2019)

Stand your ground! Bikes are like time machines. As soon as you get on one you feel younger and how you feel is all that matters. Or am I just suffering from delusions?


----------



## DPittman (Feb 28, 2019)

AraK-noiD said:


> Stand your ground! Bikes are like time machines. As soon as you get on one you feel younger and how you feel is all that matters. Or am I just suffering from delusions?


Don't matter if is a delusion!  Like you said how you feel is all that matters.  I say hop on the time machine anytime you can and enjoy the delusion.


----------



## ducdon (Feb 28, 2019)

My main delusion. Not sure if it makes me feel younger or just an old fool. When you twist it's tail it is a rush!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 28, 2019)

ducdon said:


> My main delusion. Not sure if it makes me feel younger or just an old fool. When you twist it's tail it is a rush!
> View attachment 4513


Wow.  I can only imagine.  
I just clued in to your "handle" ducdon cuz of the pic... takes me a while but I usually tune in eventually.


----------

